# Single pin or 5 pin sights



## GaryFor (May 6, 2016)

why I shoot a Black Gold site... 3 or 5 pins fixed, plus it's a slider... I like the 3 pin, set at 20,30, and 40... then if it's farther, I have the time to use the slider...


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

I switched from a single pint react to a 5 pin react. I prefer the single pin. The thing with follow up shots is that whether you have a single or multi pin set up, you are still guessing the range on the follow up shot (fast ones anyways). 

There are problems with how long a second shot would take, but I dont feel like there is an advantage either way on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottburnie (Oct 16, 2016)

thebulwark said:


> I switched from a single pint react to a 5 pin react. I prefer the single pin. The thing with follow up shots is that whether you have a single or multi pin set up, you are still guessing the range on the follow up shot (fast ones anyways).
> 
> There are problems with how long a second shot would take, but I dont feel like there is an advantage either way on this one
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottburnie (Oct 16, 2016)

I appreciate the input I really like the single pin view and it's easy to adjust. One thing I am missing is the sticker for the yardage for the sight. I made a temporary one but does anyone know where I can buy a replacement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowyerlife (Feb 3, 2017)

Most reputable bowshops sell sight tapes. 

I prefer the single pin sight because of the nice clean sight picture. In 15 years on bowhunting moving my pin has never impeded on my ability to harvest an animal. I lock my pin in at 25 yards and I know I am going to hit within an inch of my point of aim from 5 out to 30 yards. I practice every day and I have all the best equipment but I will never shoot at a deer in the woods past 40 yards. So I have never had a problem whitetail deer hunting with a single pin sight. 

When making any/all equipment decisions in archery, there is a tradeoff you make from one piece of gear to another; in this instance you're trading field of view for speed (if all your pins are laid out for various yardages then there is no worry about moving the pin, obviously you already know that). Neither one is the right or wrong answer- just personal preference. Pick your poison and don't second guess it.


----------

